# moss tree idea... help with moss questions please



## ara35 (Oct 12, 2008)

New project. Working on putting together a 10 scape that resembles a tree. I’m sure I don’t need to show pictures of what I want to do. But I have some basic questions about moss…

What type of moss is best for this? I am thinking Singapore or Taiwan…

Does moss need co2, high light and ferts? I just wanted to do around 1.5-2 watts/gallon and no co2 or ferts.

Would super glue work for attaching the moss to the wood?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Superglue will work, just be vary careful not to make a large glob. Fishing line is better for this.

You don't need CO2 or high light, but it grows faster with them.

Fissidens will give you bushy appearance and would be my preference. Taiwan or Christmas moss have the "Cypress or Spruce Tree" look to them and work very well. Weeping moss could be used for a "Willow Tree" look. Java Moss is too stringy IMO.

-Dave


----------



## crystalview (Mar 9, 2008)

http://www.aquascapingworld.com/for...cape-month-september-2008-pinheiro-manso.html


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

moss have no problem with no CO2 and ferts for sure light is required.....
But if you want them grow pretty, those are needed....
I do have Taiwan moss but no CO2, ferts....so they looks not really healthy.


----------



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

i would go with christmas tree moss. it looks the best to me when it is secured down and grown out. its my fav.


----------

